# Can’t get rid of my p1101



## Babymav24 (Feb 4, 2021)

So my 2016.5 Cruze LS is throwing a p1101. So I changed out the intercooler cause I have front end damage. I’ve changed MAP, MAF, Plugs (cause they needed it) my upstream o2sensor. I was one “not ready” away from passing my emissions then all hell broke loose. My MPG went in the crapper. From 39MPG down to 27MPG. My next move is PCV valve and Valve cover unless anyone has any other suggestions. Before those two just going to make sure intercooler pipe doesn’t have any boost leaks. Any suggestions help. 97k miles 1.4LI turbo 2016.5 LS. Oh and my emissions came back with o2heater not ready and evap system not ready.


----------



## 2010ngojo (Feb 17, 2021)

Did you check the diaphragm on the valve cover and see if it's sucking in air? Otherwise the cover should be fine. I would check the intake and see the check valve is still there. I wouldn't start replacing stuff I know what I need to replace.

Just to be clear, there's a small port at the circular part of the cover. It should be pointing towards the front of the car. If the diaphragm is torn, then there's a leak. I believe the underlying cause is the missing/worn check valve inside the intake manifold though.

Edit: please ignore. Thought you had a gen 1 w/ 1.4t engine.


----------



## hmyland (Oct 8, 2017)

2016.5 cruze does not have the round diaphram check valve leak issue (different engine) my p1101 was fixed by dealer under bulletin #20-na-047 .orfice tube under cam cover blocked. aparently nesting material in the bottom of the air filter housing can be sucked into pvc system and clog orfice raising pressure in crankcase. mine ran fine but i lost 10mpg. can also cause oil leaks.


----------



## Babymav24 (Feb 4, 2021)

Turns out my throttle body was dirty and it needed to go through the relearning process.


----------



## Babymav24 (Feb 4, 2021)

2010ngojo said:


> Did you check the diaphragm on the valve cover and see if it's sucking in air? Otherwise the cover should be fine. I would check the intake and see the check valve is still there. I wouldn't start replacing stuff I know what I need to replace.
> 
> Just to be clear, there's a small port at the circular part of the cover. It should be pointing towards the front of the car. If the diaphragm is torn, then there's a leak. I believe the underlying cause is the missing/worn check valve inside the intake manifold though.
> 
> Edit: please ignore. Thought you had a gen 1 w/ 1.4t engine.


Nah you’re good I appreciate you spending the time to reply


----------

